# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Van oorsuizen naar keelpijn ?

## wjh

Beste allen,

Fijn dat ik hier mijn verhaal en vragen kwijt kan.
Ik ben een 25 jarige jongen en nog nooit ziek geweest. Sinds een week of 6 geleden begonnen bij mij echt de problemen.

Na een normale verkoudheid waarbij ik toch al snel last krijg van onregelmatige druk in mijn oren, kreeg ik last van oorsuizen. Deze waren continue en zeer gekmakend. Na verschillende bezoeken aan de huisarts en een antibiotica kuur bleven de klachten aanhouden. Na nogmaals een bezoek kreeg ik de doorverwijzing naar de KNO-arts. Normaal had ik tot midden augustus moeten wachten, maar omdat ik deeltijd musicus ben kreeg ik spoed. Een week geleden mocht naar de KNO-Arts. Hoortest etc. waren dik in orde en ik kreeg het bericht dat de oorsuizen snel voorbij zouden zijn. Gelukkig zijn ze dit ondertussen !!

Het kromme is dat ik in de week voor mijn bezoek aan de KNO-Arts ook last van mijn keel kreeg. Het gevoel van 'een brok in mijn keel'. Doordat het bezoek aan de KNO-Arts zo snel ging was ik dus helemaal vergeten te vragen of hij ook nog naar mijn keel wilde kijken (DOM !!!). De klachten in de keel werden ondertussen alleen maar erger. Het ademhalen en slikken van eten en drinken gaat goed, maar 'droog' slikken is vaak zeer pijnlijk en gevoelig en mijn keel begon steeds meer te trekken.

Zo stom als ik ben ga ik natuurlijk weer vanalles zoeken op internet en met een lampje in mijn keel schijnen voor de spiegel of ik 'iets' zie. Ik kan mijn tong heel ver uitsteken en hierdoor zie ik mijn strotklepje goed zitten (wellicht heb ik nu iets geforceerd??). Uiteindelijk besloten naar de huisarts te gaan. Hij vertelde me dat het er wat onrustig uit zag in mijn en besloot me nogmaals antibiotica te geven, Claritromycine. Vrijdag begonnen maar op zondag waren de klachten soms heel heftig en had ik het gevoel dat de klieren in mijn hals dik waren. Daarop besloot ik maandag nogmaals naar de dokter te gaan, eens goed te laten kijken en voelen. Volgens hem sloeg de antibiotica goed aan en zag het er al een stuk beter uit. Met de enige geruststelling en afspraak de kuur af te maken ging ik weer naar huis.

Nu is mijn kuur voorbij, heb ik geen keelpijn in mijn mond maar nog steeds wel veel pijn rond mijn adamsappel. Mijn hals trekt enorm en droog slikken blijft heel vervelend. Om de pijn wat te verminderen heb ik Midalgen op mijn hals gesmeerd, dit verlicht wel goed en ook draag ik een sjaal om niet te veel aan mijn keel te trekken en te voelen.

Om het allemaal wat te verduidelijken.
Ik kan nog steeds goed eten, kan goed ademhalen, heb geen koorts of andere klachten maar puur pijn aan mijn hals t.h.v. de adamsappel wat verticaal uitstraalt over mijn strot. Ook heb ik een pijnlijk 'prikkelend' gevoel.

Na 6 weken met mijn gezondheid te kwakkelen ben ik er nu wel klaar mee.
Ik heb nog 3-4 weken vakantie en wil er nog wel van kunnen genieten.
Als het dit weekend niet verminderd ga ik terug naar de huisarts.


Ik hoop dat hier mensen zijn die enigszins dit kunnen verklaren en me een richting op kunnen wijzen wat er aan de hand zou kunnen zijn. Tips en adviezen zijn welkom !!

Bij voorbaat dank !!

----------

